# I am british. How can my Husband stay in the uk on a visitors visa?



## matti31 (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

My partner joined me here in the uk for the birth of our daughter 5 months ago on a visitors visa. We want him to stay here with me and our other daughter permanently to be able work here. I am working and we have some savings and a place to live and our 4 year old is in school. I am only able to keep working properly if he can help with the baby and pickup our daughter. We got married a few weeks ago, how can he get to remain here permanently. Is there an expedited service for processing a visa and can we get an extension of his visitors visa?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

matti31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner joined me here in the uk for the birth of our daughter 5 months ago on a visitors visa. We want him to stay here with me and our other daughter permanently to be able work here. I am working and we have some savings and a place to live and our 4 year old is in school. I am only able to keep working properly if he can help with the baby and pickup our daughter. We got married a few weeks ago, how can he get to remain here permanently. Is there an expedited service for processing a visa and can we get an extension of his visitors visa?


He has to return to his own country to apply for his spouse settlement visa,though some have been allowed to apply in UK There must be sufficeint financial resources for all your family to live in UK. How much you need isn't laid down, but it must be more than the minimum subsistence level. Something close to national average pay of £26,000 a year before tax may be seen as adequate, but it depends on individual circumstances. Someone living in London will need more money than Newcastle, for example. 

If his country of origin is Jamaica, there is no expedited service available and settlement visa applications typically takes up to 60 working days or around 3 months.


----------



## vmpl (Aug 27, 2011)

Joppa when you say in this thread that some have been allowed to apply whilst in the Uk , how would I know if my husband qualifies to apply whilst in the Uk ? As I
Mentioned to you before we are applying for dlr is this what you mean ? 


((( sorry for muscling in on your post )))


----------



## matti31 (May 31, 2011)

Joppa said:


> He has to return to his own country to apply for his spouse settlement visa,though some have been allowed to apply in UK There must be sufficeint financial resources for all your family to live in UK. How much you need isn't laid down, but it must be more than the minimum subsistence level. Something close to national average pay of £26,000 a year before tax may be seen as adequate, but it depends on individual circumstances. Someone living in London will need more money than Newcastle, for example.
> 
> If his country of origin is Jamaica, there is no expedited service available and settlement visa applications typically takes up to 60 working days or around 3 months.


Hi Joppa,

Thanks for your response. We have been investigating and under article 8 of the European Human Rights convention etc....We should have a tight enough case for Discretionary Leave to remain. Our family would be really disturbed if he had to leave us for 3 to 4 months in one go. Our oldest daughter is in school here close by and he cares for the baby whilst I am at work. We are both professionals and have good earning prospects, we are living in a rented accomodation and have savings. Could you refer us to the most correct form and method of doing this. We don't have much time left before we reach the 28 day mark and if getting a lawyer is the way to go could you refer us to a good one?. What is the correct fee and process please...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

matti31 said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thanks for your response. We have been investigating and under article 8 of the European Human Rights convention etc....We should have a tight enough case for Discretionary Leave to remain. Our family would be really disturbed if he had to leave us for 3 to 4 months in one go. Our oldest daughter is in school here close by and he cares for the baby whilst I am at work. We are both professionals and have good earning prospects, we are living in a rented accomodation and have savings. Could you refer us to the most correct form and method of doing this. We don't have much time left before we reach the 28 day mark and if getting a lawyer is the way to go could you refer us to a good one?. What is the correct fee and process please...


Normally you apply on Form FLR(M) with a covering letter asking for consideration under Article 8 for DLR. Fee is £550 by post (no same-day premium service available as it's not a straightforward case). UKBA will then allocate it to a caseworker and you wanit until a decision is made, until then your husband can stay in UK. If unsuccessful and his appeal fails, he will have to return home and apply for a settlement visa there.


----------



## Perplexia (Apr 23, 2014)

matti31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner joined me here in the uk for the birth of our daughter 5 months ago on a visitors visa. We want him to stay here with me and our other daughter permanently to be able work here. I am working and we have some savings and a place to live and our 4 year old is in school. I am only able to keep working properly if he can help with the baby and pickup our daughter. We got married a few weeks ago, how can he get to remain here permanently. Is there an expedited service for processing a visa and can we get an extension of his visitors visa?
> 
> ...



Hi I was just wondering how things turned out for you? Did you manage to get things sorted out so your other half could stay in the UK?

Any info would be really appreciated as we are in very much the same situation and the stress is killing us.

Thank you so much.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP hasn't logged on for about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Perplexia (Apr 23, 2014)

Aww well that sucks....it would have been nice to get some input from someone who went through the same thing 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

